# Shark Fishing Johnson Beach



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone else shark fish johnson beach? We have been going sat or sun mornings and averaging 2 a trip,ranging from 30 to 170lbs. We kayak the baits out about 250 yds, much further and boats will get you, then sit and enjoy the beach with our friends bloody and mary. We go from around 6:30am to 12 or one.


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Rode over that way on the boat last wednesday and there was 100-150 sharks between 4-10ft (no exaggeration!) It was absolutely crazy. There were huge schools of blue fish that the sharks, and the dolphin seemed to be feeding on. Hooked up on a couple, but didn't bring the big rod on this trip, the one time we need it :banghead


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea bro thats where i always shark fish.. did good last weekend with a 8 ft bull


----------



## Zoomie Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

Johnson Beach is where I usually shark fish. I try and make it out every weekend and once during the week. Always have a lot of runs but seem to have difficulty hooking up. If anyone want to hook up out there one of these days at Johnson, would love to go.

Good Fishin,

Zoomie Juice


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

i dont know where johnson's beach is but would be willing to join you one day and see if we cant get a few more runs (of course bring my own gear) Just post how to get there and what time!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Johnsons has always been good for me. Caught a few but lost many big ones. We usually hook into them when we are king fishing off our raft. Black tips and spinnners hits the live bait but when we have chunks on the bottum its always the nurse sharks that get to them first


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i normally use chunks of mullet or skipjack n yet to catch a nurse this year.. mainly bulls n the occasional blacktip


----------

